# Egal welcher Browser, Registrierung auf Unidays funktioniert nicht.



## davidwigald11 (16. August 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte gern das Angebot von Unidays in Anspruch nehmen für 50% Rabatt für Spotify Premium. Hab den Probemonat auch schon laufen muss mich nur noch bei Unidays registrieren um nächsten Monat nur 5€ zu bezahlen.

Allerdings klappts einfach nicht. Ich gebe alle Daten ein klicke auf "jetzt beitreten". Der button wird eine Millisekunde zu einem Ladesymbol, danach direkt wieder zum "Jetzt beitreten" Button mit den Daten bereits eingegeben. Wenn ich nochmal klicke wieder genau das gleiche, ich kann auch 100 mal drauf drücken und jedes mal lande ich nach nem Bruchteil iener Sekunde wieder im Fenster mit den eingegeben Daten (passwort usw.)

Ich habs probiert mit meinem PC (Chrome, FF, Internet Explorer) Handy (FF, Chrome) Laptop Win 10 (FF, Chrome, Microsoft Edge) und überall das gleiche !

Überseh ich irgendeine Einstellung für die Website oder so? Cookies von Drittanbieter sind aktiviert und bei FF "solange bis sie nicht mehr gültig sind".

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen,

MfG


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (16. August 2015)

Java Skript aktiv? Kann auch Probleme machen! 
Pop-ups blockiert? Ohne Doppelklick lädt Chrome nicht den Thred hier zum Beispiel.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. August 2015)

Wo kann ich das mit Java Skript sehen?


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. August 2015)

Pop ups sind aktiviert, cookies sind aktiviert, hab auch schon alle add ons ausgemacht, klappt trotzdem nicht.

java sollte aktiviert sein, kann ja auch youtube videos usw gucken.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (16. August 2015)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Wo kann ich das mit Java Skript sehen?


Bei Chrome zu finden unter Einstellungen > erweiterte Einstellungen > bei Datenschutz Inhaltseinstellungen


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2015)

Java hat nichts mit Videos zutun.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (16. August 2015)

Nur um sicherzugehen das Häkchen bei den AGB's hast du gemacht? Dann könnte das Problem an blockierten Plug-In liegen ausser Java dann lass sie einmalig zu!


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. August 2015)

Java aktiviert, Popups auch, Addons aus, cookies an, AGB's sind keine da (bzw kein Häkchen hab  sie aber auch schon komplett durch gescrollt)

klappt immer noch nicht.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. August 2015)

Hier noch ein Bild mal:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Agbs an dem kleinen Pfeil auch durchgescrollt.


----------



## Research (16. August 2015)

Probier mal n Live Linux Boot DVD aus. Ubuntu z.B.


----------



## davidwigald11 (16. August 2015)

hab ich leider nicht sowas. was mir noch einfällt wäre ich könnte zu nem freund fahren und bei dem aufm mac mal probieren. meint ihr das könnte klappen?


----------



## Research (17. August 2015)

Du hast keinen Brenner und DVDs oder nen USB-Stick?


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. August 2015)

Das schon, nur kein Ubuntu 

Und nochma die Frage sollte ich zu nem Kumpel fahren und aufm Mac probieren oder würde das nix ändern?


----------



## DKK007 (17. August 2015)

Na Ubuntu kannst du dir doch einfach runterladen. Oder nimm LinuxMint, wenn dir das besser gefällt.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (17. August 2015)

Die E-Mail Adresse deiner Hochschule ist auch gmx.de ?


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. August 2015)

Scheint so als hätte auf der unidays Facebook seite gerade iner mit genau dem gleichen Problem geschrieben. Vielleicht liegts doch nicht an mir!?

Ne die email der Hochschule ist natürlich anders... Da steht auch nirgends das ich die Hochschulemail angeben soll ?


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (17. August 2015)

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...GOxxbj7XUynsCyyMnBQKRqQ&bvm=bv.99804247,d.bGQ

HIER SCHON


----------



## davidwigald11 (17. August 2015)

Oh mein gott. Ich habs mit der Hochschul email probiert undes hat geklappt  *peinlich*

Aber da stand auch echt nirgendwo das ich da meine Hochschulemail eingeben muss! Ich dachte das wird so verifiziert wie zb Amazon Student oder so...


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (17. August 2015)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Oh mein gott. Ich habs mit der Hochschul email probiert undes hat geklappt  *peinlich*
> 
> Aber da stand auch echt nirgendwo das ich da meine Hochschulemail eingeben muss! Ich dachte das wird so verifiziert wie zb Amazon Student oder so...



ok 
Aber sicher das dass nirgends steht nur um sicher zu gehen ? AGB's!


----------

